# Cabelas coming to Fort Oglethorpe!



## aaronward9 (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally!! We are going to get a "big store" around my neck of the woods (I'm in Dalton)! I usually try to support the mom and pop stores, but none of them carry waterfowl gear or steel shot, so they don't do me much good. Finally will be able to shop a good store and most likely be able to find something if I get in a pinch!


----------



## triton196 (Feb 14, 2014)

i heard somebody say the other day there was one going up in Acworth


----------



## bowtechrulez (Feb 14, 2014)

Saw the article yesterday as well. Apparently 3......yes 3! Cabelas will be built in ga! Goodbye bps


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 14, 2014)

There will be one in acworth acutely it's already being built. Now this on in ft Oglethorpe. Not sure of the other location. There is also a bass pro shops being built in Emerson. Bass pro isn't going anywhere lol. I prefer cabelas myself however they basically have the samethings .. Aaron you do have a academy. I mean come on man....


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 14, 2014)

I can't wait till the one in Acworth is opens up. I had heard about the bass pro in emerson that is even closer to my house finally we wont have to pay high shipping cost on ammo!!


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> There will be one in acworth acutely it's already being built. Now this on in ft Oglethorpe. Not sure of the other location. There is also a bass pro shops being built in Emerson. Bass pro isn't going anywhere lol. I prefer cabelas myself however they basically have the samethings .. Aaron you do have a academy. I mean come on man....



Way overpriced!!


----------



## Bdub (Feb 14, 2014)

agusta is where the 3rd one is


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 14, 2014)

I like Cabela's, but they can be overpriced on some items just as bass pro can. I will like having both in driving distance so I can get the best deals on items.


----------



## BandedWoodie (Feb 14, 2014)

Academy is CHEAP compared to Cabelas.  The competition from multiple stores will hopefully help drive down the prices but there will be a limit on how much the competition will drive down prices.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 14, 2014)

Great. Now gotta pay state sales tax when I order


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 14, 2014)

Most of the time the state tax is cheaper than the shipping costs.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 14, 2014)

Most of the time I get free shipping


----------



## MuXi115 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sure wish one of the big stores would come to Columbus. Dick's is the only thing we have. The only alternative is Gander Mountain or Academy in Auburn.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 15, 2014)

vrooom said:


> Most of the time I get free shipping



You can still order from Cabelas, no one will make you buy from there.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Feb 17, 2014)

Augusta Store opens March 3rd at 11:00 per the sign outside!!


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just placed a couple orders on the 3rd and had one shipped to my house(Ga) and one shipped to my office(Fla).

They are already charging tax for the items shipped to Ga.


----------



## The Fever (Mar 4, 2014)

vrooom said:


> Most of the time I get free shipping



Big money....


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 4, 2014)

Even big box stores will run out of stuff or not have what you want in it at times. We have an Academy and a BPS and as soon as the stuff hits the shelves it gone.


----------



## Duckbob (Mar 4, 2014)

Especially Ammo. You have to line up outside the BPS in So Fl before they open to get any .380, 38 special, 9mm, or .40. The other rounds are slowly becoming easier to get.

DB


----------



## The Fever (Mar 4, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Especially Ammo. You have to line up outside the BPS in So Fl before they open to get any .380, 38 special, 9mm, or .40. The other rounds are slowly becoming easier to get.
> 
> DB



aint found .22 in months....


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Mar 4, 2014)

I live 8 miles from the Academy in Dalton, and I would not give you 2 cents for it.  The people are rude, you have to hunt someone down to ask for help, and they act like they are doing you a favor selling you something.  I have tried to buy a couple of guns and a chain link dog kennel from them.  Have not been able to do so.  I drove to the Academy in Chattanooga, and those people were falling all over themselves to help me.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 4, 2014)

X2 same thing I ran across at the dalton store


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 5, 2014)

The people at our academy are like car salesmen, you have to beat them off of you. Always willing to help and very nice.


----------



## guywholikeshunting (Mar 16, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> There will be one in acworth acutely it's already being built. Now this on in ft Oglethorpe. Not sure of the other location. There is also a bass pro shops being built in Emerson. Bass pro isn't going anywhere lol. I prefer cabelas myself however they basically have the samethings .. Aaron you do have a academy. I mean come on man....



Academy is cheaply made too.  Gear last for fifteen minutes and done.  Rather spend more on stuff that lasts.


----------



## Recurve (Mar 16, 2014)

There is also a Gander Mountain opening in Chattanooga to be opened by the fall.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Mar 16, 2014)

MuXi115 said:


> Sure wish one of the big stores would come to Columbus. Dick's is the only thing we have. The only alternative is Gander Mountain or Academy in Auburn.



I can't see how a big store isn't already in the Columbus area.  Eufaula down the road, West Point up the road...2nd most populous city in the state.  I don't get it either.  

I have bought stuff in store at BPS & I have ordered stuff online from cabelas.com but mostly clearance items & no big purchases.  I can't say I'd spend more if one were closer but I'd definitely be in the store more.  

I hate shopping but I don't mind walking through BPS or Gander Mountain or eventually Cabela's & wasting an hour or so.


----------



## guywholikeshunting (Mar 16, 2014)

Recurve said:


> There is also a Gander Mountain opening in Chattanooga to be opened by the fall.



cool.  i stop at the one in jackson sometimes when im headed west.  Got some cool stuff


----------

